# High Voltage DC/AC Inverter without Controller



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What Wattage?


----------



## rockd (Mar 10, 2014)

frodus said:


> What Wattage?


Let's say 200 - 300VDC input, with the output being 240VAC and 30A or more. In other words, an output of 6.6kW or greater.

I found another thread that kind of fizzled without an answer:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/traction-pack-dc-110v-ac-83033p3.html

I also found this from TDI:
http://www.tdipower.com/PDF/inverters/LiquaCore_DC_AC Inverter.pdf

Seem surprising that more of these don't exist. The AC motor controllers I'm seeing have to do exactly this (Zilla 2k, for example), but my application just doesn't need the motor controller function.


----------

